
Coronavirus Death in California Came Weeks Before First Known U.S. Death - haltingproblem
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/04/22/us/coronavirus-first-united-states-death.html
======
chasd00
my wife went to a Montessori teacher training event in Houston last fall which
included someone from China. A few weeks later between Christmas and New Years
the whole family became sick with something like the flu however all our flu
tests came back negative. I'm beginning to wonder.

------
redis_mlc
I don't even know what to say about the naivete of our officials.

Corona has been circulating world-wide since mid-Dec. at the latest. It has
certainly been in California since then.

Both Wuhan and Shanghai have international airports, and Disneyworld Shanghai
was closed Jan. 24 after corona spread across China.

------
haltingproblem
I was super sick in 2nd week of January. Worst dry cough I have ever had and
it lasted 3 weeks. Chills, headaches, loss of appetite. Felt run down for
weeks afterwards. Threw up a few times. Now pretty sure it was this.

~~~
sg47
I came back from a trip to Thailand, India and had a 12-hour layover in Hong
Kong. Even during the flight from HK back to SF, I started feeling a bit sick.
That night I went to bed with a 103 fever which lasted for a couple of days.
Picked up a severe dry cough that last for 4-5 weeks. A week later, news about
coronavirus had started to spread, so I went to see the doctor. After testing
a cheek swab sample, he said I didn't have corona but I also didn't have the
flu. He said I had some sort of virus which wasn't reassuring. I felt
extremely tired and cold for weeks after coming back from my trip. Pretty sure
I had the virus especially since it wasn't diagnosed as the flu.

~~~
haltingproblem
What time frame was this?

